# هل هذا السفر مؤلف ام ماذا؟



## ابحث عن الحق@ (4 يوليو 2012)

سفر المكابين الثانى 15 39
- فان كنت قد احسنت التأليف واصبت الغرض فذلك ما كنت اتمنى وان كان قد لحقنى الوهن والتقصير فانى قد بذلت وسعى


----------



## Thunder Coptic (4 يوليو 2012)

فيين السؤال ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يوليو 2012)

الرد للأستاذ فادى
*فان كنت قد احسنت التاليف و اصبت الغرض فذلك ما كنت اتمنى و ان كان قد لحقني الوهن و التقصير فاني قد بذلت وسعي *
*                                                                (2مكابين 15 : 39)*
*هل يمكن ان يكون هذا كلام من الله او وحى من الله حقا بينما يصرح الكاتب انه مؤلف الكتاب؟*
*ج:التاليف  فى معناه هو الكتابه او فن الخطابه او اسلوب توصيل الرساله الى الطرف  الاخر والوحى فى المسيحيه هو الكتابه بارشاد الروح القدس .. بمعنى ان الوحى  الخارج من فكر الله وصل الى كاتب السفر لكى يوصله الى البشر بما فيها من  تنبواء او رساله معينه او وصيه معينه ويتاثر السفر او الكتاب بثقافة الكاتب  فى ابلاغ الرساله .. وايضا الشخص الذى سيقراء الرساله ...بمعنى ان  الاناجيل الاربعه مع كونها تحكى قصه ميلاد وحياة ومعجزات وصلب وقيامة السيد  المسيح ... الا انها اختلفت فى مضمونها بين كل انجيل لان كل منهم يبلغ /  يخاطب فئه معينه من الناس .. ورسالات بولس تحمل داخلها تعبيرات كانت تستخدم  فى الفلسفه انذاك ... لذلك يقول الكتاب ان الكتاب كله موحى به من الله  ونافع للتعليم .... لانه لم تات نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله  القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ..*
*لتاكد من الكلمة ارجع الى :
قال ابن حِجْر: ظاهر هذا أنهم كانوا يؤلفون آيات السور باجتهادهم، ولما رأوا أن هذا يحط بمقام القرآن استشهدوا بأحاديث
(الإتقان في علوم القران للسيوطي باب الجمع).*
*كلمة ( التأليف ) في اللغة ليس معناها فقط قاصرا على ما توهمته 

فالقرآن يقول : ( ألف ) بين قلوبكم ، وايضا ( المؤلفة قلوبهم ) 
(وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ  قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَاناً وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى  شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ  اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ) (آل عمران:103) 
(وَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ لَوْ أَنْفَقْتَ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً  مَا أَلَّفْتَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ أَلَّفَ بَيْنَهُمْ  إِنَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ) (لأنفال:63) 
(إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ  عَلَيْهَا وَالْمُؤَلَّفَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَالْغَارِمِينَ  وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ) (التوبة:60) 
( من سفر المكابيين الثاني الاصحاح الخامس عشر ) 
و كان الجميع يباركون الى السماء الرب الحاضر لنصرتهم قائلين تبارك الذي  حفظ موضعه من كل دنس و ربط راس نكانور على القلعة ليكون دليلا بينا جليا  على نصرة الله ثم رسم الجميع بتوقيع عام ان لا يترك ذلك اليوم بدون احتفال  بل يكون عيدا وهو اليوم الثالث عشر من الشهر الثاني عشر الذي يقال له اذار  بلسان ارام قبل يوم مردكاي بيوم واحد هذا ما تم من امر نكانور ومنذ تلك  الايام عادت المدينة في حوزة العبرانيين وههنا انا ايضا اجعل ختام الكلام  فان كنت قد احسنت التاليف واصبت الغرض فذلك ما كنت اتمنى وان كان قد لحقني  الوهن والتقصير فاني قد بذلت وسعي 
*
*كلمة ( فان كنت قد أحسنت التاليف ) 
من الممكن ان يكون المقصود هنا كلامه عن ( تاليف القلوب والجموع ) في احتفال حضره الجميع !!!!
فالتأليف هنا ليس الكتاب بل ( القلوب المجتمعة ) 
ومن الممكن ان يكون ( تاليف ) بمعنى ( جمع الاحداث معا في كتاب واحد ) 
او الاعتياد على الشيء ...
مثل قول القرآن  الف الشيء = اعتاد عليه ) 
(وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُوا بَلْ  نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ  لا يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئاً وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ) (البقرة:170) 
(إِنَّهُمْ أَلْفَوْا آبَاءَهُمْ ضَالِّينَ) (الصافات:69) 
**********
ورد في قاموس الغني باب التأليف :
تَأْلِيفٌ - ج: تَآلِيفُ. [أ ل ف]. (مص. أَلَّفَ). 1."هَذَا الكِتَابُ مِنْ  تَأْلِيفِهِ" : مَنْ وَضْعِهِ، أَيْ هُوَ الَّذِي كَتَبَهُ، أَيْ  أَلَّفَهُ. 2."يَتَطَلَّبُ تَأْلِيفُ كِتَابٍ مَعْرِفَةً تَامَّةً  بِمَادَّتِهِ" : تَجْمِيعُ مَعْلُومَاتِهِ أَوْ تَحْلِيلُهَا أَوْ  نَقْدُهَا فِي عِلْمٍ مِنَ العُلُومِ. 
المعجم الغنى
*****************
جاء في قاموس نجعة الزائد باب التأليف :
التَّأْلِيفِ 
تَقُولُ : هَذَا كِتَاب نَفِيس ، جَلِيل ، جَامِع ، غَزِير الْمَادَّةِ ،  جَزِيل الْمَبَاحِث ، جَمّالْفَوَائِد ، سَدِيدالْمَنْهَج ، حَسَن  الْمَنْحَى ، مُطَّرِدالتَّنْسِيق ، قَرِيب الْمَنَالِ ، دَانِي الْقُطُوف،  سَهْل الشَّرِيعَةِ، سَهْل الأُسْلُوبِ، عَذْب الْمَوْرِدِ ، نَاصِع  الْبَيَانِ ، وَاضِح التَّعْبِيرِ ، مُشْرِق الدَّلالَةِ ،  مُتَسَنِّيالتَّحْصِيل ، تُدْرِكُ فَوَائِدَهُ عَلَى غَيْرِ مَئُونَة، وَلا  كَدّ ذِهْن ، وَلا جَهْد فِكْر ، وَلا إِعْنَات رَوِيَّة، وَلا  إِرْهَاقَخَاطِر . 

وَقَدْ تَصَفَّحْت مُؤَلَّف كَذَافَإِذَا هُوَ كِتَابٌ أَنِيقٌ، فَصِيح  الْخُطْبَةِ، حَسَن الدِّيبَاجَةِ، مُحْكَم الْوَضْعِ ، مُتَنَاسِق  التَّبْوِيبِ ، مُطَّرِد الْفُصُول ، وَقَدْ طُوِي عَلَى كَذَا بَابًا ،  وَكُسِرعَلَى كَذَا بَابًا ، وَتُرْجِمبِاسْمِ كَذَا ، وَأُلِّف بِرَسْم  فُلان . 

وَهُوَ كِتَابٌ فَرِيدٌ فِي فَنِّهِ ، مَبْسُوط الْعِبَارَة ،  مُسْهَبالشَّرْح ، مُشْبَعالْفُصُول ، مُسْتَوْعِبلأَطْرَافِ الْفَنِّ ،  جَامِع لِشَتِيتالْفَوَائِد ، وَمَنْثُور الْمَسَائِل ، وَمُتَشَعِّب  الأَغْرَاضِ ، قَدْ اِسْتَوْعَبَ أُصُولَ هَذَا الْعِلْمِ ، وَأَحَاطَ  بِفُرُوعِهِ ، وَاسْتَقْصَى غَرَائِب مَسَائِلِهِ ، وَشَوَاذّهَا ،  وَنَوَادِرهَا ، وَلَمْ يَدَعْ آبِدَةإِلا قَيَّدهَا ، وَلا شَارِدَة إِلا  رَدَّهَا إِلَيْهِ . 
*
*وَهُوَ الْغَايَةُالَّتِي  لَيْسَ وَرَاءهَا مَذْهَب لِطَالِب ، وَلا مُرَاغلِمُسْتَفِيد ، وَلا  مُرَادلِبَاحِث ، وَلا مَضْرِبلِرَائِد ، لَمْ يُصَنَّفْ فِي بَابِهِ  أَجْمَع مِنْهُ ، وَلا أَرْصَفتَعْبِيرًا ، وَلا أَمْتَن سَرْدًا، وَقَدْ  نُزِّه عَنْ التَّعْقِيد ِ ، وَالإِشْكَال ، وَالإِبْهَام ،  وَالتَّعْمِيَةِ، وَاللَّبْس ، وَالْخَلَل ، وَاللَّغْو، وَالْحَشْو،  وَالرَّكَاكَة ، وَالتَّعَسُّف، وَالْحَزَازَة، وَحُصِّن مِنْ نَظَرِ  النَّاقِدِ ، وَالْمُعْتَرِض ، وَالْمُخَطِّئ ، وَالْمُسَوِّئ،  وَالْمُتَعَقِّب، وَالْمُسْتَدْرِك، وَارْتَفَعَ عَنْ مَقَامِ  الْمُتَحَدِّي، وَالْمُعَارِض، وَإِنَّمَا قُصَارَىمُعَارِضه أَنْ  يَنْتَهِيَ إِلَيْهِ ، وَيَنْسِجَ فِي التَّأْلِيفِ عَلَيْهِ . 

وَتَقُولُ : هَذَا مُؤَلَّف مُخْتَصَر ، وَجِيز ، وَمُوجَز ، وَمُدْمَج  التَّأْلِيف، جَزْل التَّعْبِيرِ، مُحْكَم الْحُدُودِ ، ضَابِط  التَّعَارِيف ، حَسَن التَّفْرِيع لِلْمَسَائِلِ ، مُتَتَابِع النَّسَقِ ،  مُتَشَاكِل الأَطْرَاف . 

وَهُوَ مَتْن مَتِين الرَّصْف، مُحْكَم الْقَوَاعِدِ ، مَنِيع الْمَطْلَب ،  حَصِين الْمَدَاخِلِ ، قَدْ لَخَّصْت فِيهِ قَوَاعِدَ الْعِلْمِ أَحْسَن  تَلْخِيص ، وَحَرَّرْت مَسَائِلَهُ أَحْسَن تَحْرِير . 

وَعَلَيْهِ شَرْحٌ لَطِيفٌ ، كَافِل بِبَيَان غَامِضه ، وَإِيضَاحِ  مُبْهَمِه ، وَحَلِّ مُشْكِله ، وَتَفْصِيلِ مُجْمَلِهِ ، وَبَسْط مُوجَزِه  ، وَتَقْرِيب بِعِيدِهِ ، وَالْكَشْفِ عَنْ دَقَائِق أَغْرَاضِهِ ،  وَخَفِيّ مَقَاصِده ، وَلَطِيف إِشَارَاتِهِ ، وَمَكْنُون أَسْرَارِهِ ،  وَمُقْفَل مَسَائِله . 
وَهِيَ الْمُؤَلَّفَاتُ ، وَالْمُصَنَّفَاتُ ، وَالْمَجَامِيع ،  وَالدَّوَاوِينُ ، وَالرَّسَائِلُ ، وَالْمُتُونُ ، وَالشُّرُوح ،  وَالْحَوَاشِي ، 
معجم نجعة الزاد
***************
واليك ما جاء في لسان العرب باب : ألف  وألَّف بينهما أوقع الألفة والإصلاح  والأَلِف خطَّها الكتابَ جمع مسائله. المؤَلِّف منشئُ الكتب أو جامع مسائل  العلم في كتاب يُعرَف بالمؤَلَّف 
لسان العرب
*******************
قاموس محيط المحيط :
و أَلَّفْتُ بين الشيئين تأْلِيفًا فتأَلَّفا و أْتَلَفا وفي التنزيل  العزيز : لِإِيلَافِ قُرَيْشٍ إِيلَافِهِمْ رِحْلَةَ الشِّتَاءِ  وَالصَّيْفِ فيمن جعل الهاء مفعولًا ورحلةَ مفعولًا ثانيًا , وقد يجوز أَن  يكون المفعول هنا واحدًا على قولك آلَفْتُ الشيء كأَلِفْتُه وتكون الهاء  والميم في موضع الفاعل كما تقول عجبت من ضَرْبِ زيدٍ عمرًا , وقال أَبو  إسحَق في لِإِيلَافِ قُرَيْشٍ 
معجم محيط المحيط*
*****************
القاموس المحيط : (وألَّفَ) بَيْنَهُما تَأليفاً أوْقَعَ الأُلْفَةَ وألِفاً خَطَّها والأَلْفَ كَمَّلَهُ
المعجم المحيط*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2012)

*زياده وتوضيح

** العامل البشرى في تدوين الأسفار المقدسة:*

* 	 	 	"فإن كنت قد أحسنت التأليف ووفقت منه، فذلك ما كنت اتمنى.
 	 	 	وإن كان ضعيفا ودون الوسط، فإنى قد بذلت وسعى"(اية 38):
 	 	 	اتخذ بعض النقاد من هذة الآية هدفًا للتشكيك في كون الكتاب سفرا موحى به من  	الله، معتبرين أن النص هنا ما هو إلا جهد بشرى بحت! ولذلك فإننا سنلقى بعض  	الضوء عليها دفعا للشك وتأكيد لصحة الوحى. فالاية تأتى في الترجمة العبرية  	هكذا:
 	 	 	(وإم هايا دبورى يافهو عاروخ عل أفنايو، زه هايا حفتسى، وإم قل هو و رافه هلو  	عاسيتى إت أشر هايا بكوحى) ونرجميها كالأتى:
 



​ 	  	 	 	فإذا كان كلامي جميل ومرتب على شكله، هذة كانت رغبتى، وإذا كان بسيط (خفيف، سهل،  	صغير، قليل، سريع) هو وضعيف (واهن، ضئيل، مرتخ، كسول، خامل) ألم أعمل ما كان  	بقوتى؟!
 	 	 	وقد وردت "رافه" ومعناها "ضعف" في العهد القديم في مواضع كثيرة مثل: (أيوب 12:  	21، 27: 6 ومزمور 37: 8 و 46: 10 و 138: 8 وأمثال 4: 13 و 18: 9 و 24:10  	وإرميا 6: 24 و 38: 4 وحزقيال 1:24 وصفنيا 3:1).
 	 	 	وقد جاءت الكلمة اليونانية " اسثينيس" في العهد الجديد للتعبير عن الكلمة  	العبرية "رافه" وذلك في (متى 25: 39 و 26: 41 وأعمال 4: 9 ورومية 5: 6  	وكورنثوس الأولى 1: 25، 27).
 	 	 	وبالرجوع إلى الايات التي وردت فيها كلمة (ضعف) سنجد أن المقصود بها ضعف ألم  	بالشخص نتيجة مرض ما أصابه من عند الله، أو ضعف جسدي...
 	 	 	ثم هل لنا أن نرفض العديد من الايات التي ورد فيها دور البشر في تدوين الوحى  	الإلهي بعوى إنها تشكك في صحة الوحى؟! ومن أمثال هذة الايات:
 	 	 	1 – "لأن جهالة الله أحكم من الناس، وضعف الله أقوى من الناس"  	(كو 1: 25) فهل الله فعلا له ضعف أو هل عند الله جهالة؟ أم أن هذا أسلوب  	أدبى؟!..
 	 	 	2 – "وأنا كنت عندكم في ضعف وخوف ورعدة كثيرة" (1كو 2:3) هل كان بولس رسول  	الأمم ضعيف وخائف ومرتعد كثيرا وهو يبشرهم؟؟
 	 	 	أين إذن قوة الله العاملة فيه؟، ولكنه كان يخاف كإنسان أنه ضعف الطبيعة  	البشرية.
 	 	 	3 – "إن كان يجب الأفتخار فسأفتخر بأمور ضعفى" (2 كو 11: 30). هنا  	يفتخر بولس الرسول بضعفاته. إنه يفتخر باتضاعه. ولم يقل أحد أن هذا الأسلوب ضد  	الوحى المقدس!.
 	 	 	4 – اتهم بعض الكورنثوسيين بولس بالضعف قائلين: "الرسائل ثقيلة وقوية وأما حضور  	الجسد فضعيف والكلام حقير" (2 كو10: 10). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في 	 موقع الأنبا تكلا في صفحات قاموس وتفاسير الكتاب  	المقدس الأخرى).  	هل يليق بأن يوصف كلام الله  	بالحقارة؟ ومع هذا لم يرفض أحد هذة الرسالة طبعا.
 	 	 	5 – قيل عن الرب يسوع انه صلب من ضعف؟ "لأنه وإن كان قد صلب من ضعف، لكنه حى  	بقوة الله، فنحن أيضا ضعفاء فيه" (2 كو 13: 4) ومع هذا لم يعترض أحد أن الرب  	يسوع صلب من ضعف وهو القائل انه له سلطان على روحه وله أن يضعها وله أن يأخذها.
 	 	 	هذا وقد ورد أيضا في الكتاب المقدس بعض الآيات التي يظهر فيها الدور البشرى في  	تدوين الاسفار، ولم ينقص ذلك من قداسة السفر أو يشكك في الوحى المقدس. وإليك  	بعض الآيات التي يظهر فيها ذلك:
 	 	 	1 - "وأما الباقون فاقول لهم انا لا الرب ان كان اخ له امراة غير مؤمنة  	وهى ترتضى ان تسكن معه فلا يتركها"  (1 كو 7: 12).
 	 	 	2 - " ايها الأخوة بحسب الإنسان أقول ليس أحد يبطل عهدا قد تمكن ولو من إنسان  	او يزيد عليه" (غلاطية 3: 15). فهل نرفض رسالة غلاطية وهذة الآية بدعوى أن  	بولس الرسول كان يتكلم بالحكمة الإنسانية وليس بوحى الله؟!
 	 	 	3 - "ولكن ان كان اثمنا يبين بر الله فماذا نقول العل الله الذي يجلب الغضب  	ظالم اتكلم بحسب الإنسان" (رومية 3: 5) وهل نرفض رسالة رومية وهذة الأقوال  	التى يصرح بولس الرسول فيها بمنطق بشرى محض؟!
*


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (5 يوليو 2012)

طيب ليه منقلش كلام ربنا زى مهو ليه بيدخل اسلوبه فيه اكيد اسلوب الرب اعظم؟
هذا لو اعتبرنا معناها بفن الخطابة
وشكراً


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يوليو 2012)

ألوحي في المسيحية ليس عبارة عن حصة إملاء، ثم يكتب النبي ما أملاه عليه الرب، ثم لا يفهم الشعب!!

الوحي في المسيحية هو إعلان الرب عن نفسه بلغة يفهمها البشر، فالكلام نفسه ليس هو الهدف، الهدف هو ان يفهم البشر ماذا يريد الرب منهم..


تخيل انك تقرأ قصيدة لأحد العرب العظام في الشعر من 1500 عام، وكان بها كلمات لم تفهمها، وكانت هذه القصيدة حاصلة على أعلى الجوائز، ماذا ستستفاد من حصولها على أحسن الجوائز اللغوية وانت لم تفهم هذه القصيدة؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 يوليو 2012)

> طيب ليه منقلش كلام ربنا زى مهو ليه بيدخل اسلوبه فيه اكيد اسلوب الرب اعظم؟



مفيش حاجة اسمها اسلوب الرب
لأن الرب مش بيمليه باسلوب يقوم هو كاتب باسلوب مختلف
الوحي الكتابي هو وحي عن طريق الالهام الفكري
و ليس الاملاء الحرفي



> هذا لو اعتبرنا معناها بفن الخطابة



اعتبارك ليس له قيمة اساسا
تعتبر او متعتبرش ، هذا هو المعنى الحقيقي ، صدقته او لم تصدقه


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (6 يوليو 2012)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> مفيش حاجة اسمها اسلوب الرب
> لأن الرب مش بيمليه باسلوب يقوم هو كاتب باسلوب مختلف
> الوحي الكتابي هو وحي عن طريق الالهام الفكري
> و ليس الاملاء الحرفي
> ...




يا اخى انا لا اعتبر هما اعطونى كذا معنى لكلمة التاليف انا بحاول اناقشهم عشان افهم
ممكن تشرحلى يعنى ايه الالهام الفكرى


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (6 يوليو 2012)

> ا اخى انا لا اعتبر هما اعطونى كذا معنى لكلمة التاليف



مين هم اللي اعطولك كذا معنى دول ؟
و فين الكذا معنى اساسا ؟!!



> ممكن تشرحلى يعنى ايه الالهام الفكرى



الالهام الفكري يعني تشعر في قلبك ان الله يريدك ان تدوّن شئ معين
حدث تاريخي ، نبوءة ، ........ الخ
فتقوم بتدوينه حسب ما يقودك الروح القدس بالفكر
و حسب ما يقودك اسلوبك اللغوي في اللغة​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 يوليو 2012)

الى  كل الباحثيين  عن  الحق   -وإلى  كل  الثوار  الحق :-
نص(("لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي" (سفر إشعياء 41: 10)
من القائل -ولمن قيلت وفى أى مناسبة قيلت ..؟؟؟
+نص((خروج 15  ((. فَقَالَ: «انْ كُنْتَ تَسْمَعُ لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ الَهِكَ وَتَصْنَعُ الْحَقَّ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ وَتَصْغَى الَى وَصَايَاهُ وَتَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ فَرَائِضِهِ فَمَرَضا مَا مِمَّا وَضَعْتُهُ عَلَى الْمِصْرِيِّينَ لا اضَعُ عَلَيْكَ. فَانِّي انَا الرَّبُّ شَافِيكَ».
من المتكلم هنا   ولمن  يتكلم وفي اى مناسبة قيلت 
هذا لا اقصده به خروجا عن الموضوع لكن تاكيدا ان هناك  مقاطع يتحدث فيها الوحى الالهى (بصياغة المُتحدث إلى المُخَاطَبَين)  بنظام  نصوص الاوامر والنواهى والوصايا المباشرة .
وهناك لحكمة يحددها صاحب  الشان وحده سبحانه وتعالى يتحدث فيها الله عن طريق صياغة  قصة تمثيلية على سبيل التمثيل  الذهنى  -كقول أشعياء النبي لانشدن عن حبيبي نشيد محبا لكرمه أشعياء 5 أو أمثلة المسيح مثل الكرامين الاردياء مثلا.
-وهناك  إيضا  -لهدف ألهى مجيد إستعمال السرد لوقائع تاريخية حدثت بالفعل كتاريخ وقصص فعلية كمثلا  قصص ملوك بنى إسرائيل  من مناصرة الله للاتقياء منهم ... وعقاب الله بالقصاص  من كفارهم ومخالفيهم . وكلها وسائل الله فى توصيل  *مـــعــــنى وعــــقــــيـــدة وفكر   ومبدأ*  وهذه أساليب الله فى إبلاغ رسالته بغير  أن  نملى عليه أو نفرض عليه  صورة وحيدة مجردة فى توصيل رسالته. أتمنى أن الاخ يكون  وصلت له وجهه  نظرى .
نقطة أخرى : إن الحوار مقصود به التفاهم على أرضية  من البحث العلمى لا المشاغبات الجدلية والمناورات والمراوغات الحوارية العبثية .. فهذا لن يفيد الا فى إثارة المشاكل ليس الا.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 يوليو 2012)

>>>   الاخ السائل  - أحييك على غيرتك  النشيطة  على دينك  -وحماسك المفرط فى الدفاع عنه  .
لكن كان لليهود وللوثنيين  غيرة شديدة  الشبه على ما يعتقدون - نقرأء فى سفر اعمال الرسل   من إصحاح 13 مايلي((42. وَبَعْدَمَا خَرَجَ الْيَهُودُ مِنَ الْمَجْمَعِ جَعَلَ الْأُمَمُ يَطْلُبُونَ إِلَيْهِمَا أَنْ يُكَلِّمَاهُمْ بِهَذَا الْكَلاَمِ فِي السَّبْتِ الْقَادِمِ.
43. وَلَمَّا انْفَضَّتِ الْجَمَاعَةُ تَبِعَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ وَالدُّخَلاَءِ الْمُتَعَبِّدِينَ بُولُسَ وَبَرْنَابَا اللَّذَيْنِ كَانَا يُكَلِّمَانِهِمْ وَيُقْنِعَانِهِمْ أَنْ يَثْبُتُوا فِي نِعْمَةِ اللهِ.
44. وَفِي السَّبْتِ التَّالِي اجْتَمَعَتْ كُلُّ الْمَدِينَةِ تَقْرِيباً لِتَسْمَعَ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ.
45.* فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْيَهُودُ الْجُمُوعَ امْتَلأُوا غَيْرَةً وَجَعَلُوا يُقَاوِمُونَ مَا قَالَهُ بُولُسُ مُنَاقِضِينَ وَمُجَدِّفِينَ.*
46. فَجَاهَرَ بُولُسُ وَبَرْنَابَا وَقَالاَ: «كَانَ يَجِبُ أَنْ تُكَلَّمُوا أَنْتُمْ أَوَّلاً بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ وَلَكِنْ إِذْ دَفَعْتُمُوهَا عَنْكُمْ وَحَكَمْتُمْ أَنَّكُمْ غَيْرُ مُسْتَحِقِّينَ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ هُوَذَا نَتَوَجَّهُ إِلَى الْأُمَمِ.
47. لأَنْ هَكَذَا أَوْصَانَا الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَقَمْتُكَ نُوراً لِلْأُمَمِ لِتَكُونَ أَنْتَ خَلاَصاً إِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ»))   إنتهى الاقتباس  &  من.اصحاح 22((20. وَحِينَ سُفِكَ دَمُ اسْتِفَانُوسَ شَهِيدِكَ كُنْتُ أَنَا وَاقِفاً وَرَاضِياً بِقَتْلِهِ وَحَافِظاً ثِيَابَ الَّذِينَ قَتَلُوهُ.
21. فَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبْ فَإِنِّي سَأُرْسِلُكَ إِلَى الْأُمَمِ بَعِيداً».
*22. فَسَمِعُوا لَهُ حَتَّى هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَةَِ ثُمَّ صَرَخُوا قَائِلِينَ: «خُذْ مِثْلَ هَذَا مِنَ الأَرْضِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ لاَ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَعِيشَ».
23. وَإِذْ كَانُوا يَصِيحُونَ وَيَطْرَحُونَ ثِيَابَهُمْ وَيَرْمُونَ غُبَاراً إِلَى الْجَوِّ*
24. أَمَرَ الأَمِيرُ أَنْ يُذْهَبَ بِهِ إِلَى الْمُعَسْكَرِ قَائِلاً أَنْ يُفْحَصَ بِضَرَبَاتٍ لِيَعْلَمَ لأَيِّ سَبَبٍ كَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ عَلَيْهِ هَكَذَا.))  إنتهى الاقتباس ومن الاصحاح 23 مايلي((12. وَلَمَّا صَارَ النَّهَارُ صَنَعَ بَعْضُ الْيَهُودِ اتِّفَاقاً وَحَرَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ قَائِلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ لاَ يَأْكُلُونَ وَلاَ يَشْرَبُونَ حَتَّى يَقْتُلُوا بُولُسَ.
13. وَكَانَ الَّذِينَ صَنَعُوا هَذَا التَّحَالُفَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ أَرْبَعِينَ.
14. فَتَقَدَّمُوا إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ وَقَالُوا: «قَدْ حَرَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا حِرْماً أَنْ لاَ نَذُوقَ شَيْئاً حَتَّى نَقْتُلَ بُولُسَ.
15. وَالآنَ أَعْلِمُوا الأَمِيرَ أَنْتُمْ مَعَ الْمَجْمَعِ لِكَيْ يُنْزِلَهُ إِلَيْكُمْ غَداً كَأَنَّكُمْ مُزْمِعُونَ أَنْ تَفْحَصُوا بِأَكْثَرِ تَدْقِيقٍ عَمَّا لَهُ. وَنَحْنُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِبَ مُسْتَعِدُّونَ لِقَتْلِهِ».
16. وَلَكِنَّ ابْنَ أُخْتِ بُولُسَ سَمِعَ بِالْكَمِينِ فَجَاءَ وَدَخَلَ الْمُعَسْكَرَ وَأَخْبَرَ بُولُسَ.
17. فَاسْتَدْعَى بُولُسُ وَاحِداً مِنْ قُوَّادِ الْمِئَاتِ وَقَالَ: «اذْهَبْ بِهَذَا الشَّابِّ إِلَى الأَمِيرِ لأَنَّ عِنْدَهُ شَيْئاً يُخْبِرُهُ بِهِ».
18. فَأَخَذَهُ وَأَحْضَرَهُ إِلَى الأَمِيرِ وَقَالَ: «اسْتَدْعَانِي الأَسِيرُ بُولُسُ وَطَلَبَ أَنْ أُحْضِرَ هَذَا الشَّابَّ إِلَيْكَ وَهُوَ عِنْدَهُ شَيْءٌ لِيَقُولَهُ لَكَ».
19. فَأَخَذَ الأَمِيرُ بِيَدِهِ وَتَنَحَّى بِهِ مُنْفَرِداً وَاسْتَخْبَرَهُ: «مَا هُوَ الَّذِي عِنْدَكَ لِتُخْبِرَنِي بِهِ؟»
20. فَقَالَ: «إِنَّ الْيَهُودَ تَعَاهَدُوا أَنْ يَطْلُبُوا مِنْكَ أَنْ تُنْزِلَ بُولُسَ غَداً إِلَى الْمَجْمَعِ كَأَنَّهُمْ مُزْمِعُونَ أَنْ يَسْتَخْبِرُوا عَنْهُ بِأَكْثَرِ تَدْقِيقٍ.
21. فَلاَ تَنْقَدْ إِلَيْهِمْ لأَنَّ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ أَرْبَعِينَ رَجُلاً مِنْهُمْ كَامِنُونَ لَهُ قَدْ حَرَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يَأْكُلُوا وَلاَ يَشْرَبُوا حَتَّى يَقْتُلُوهُ. وَهُمُ الآنَ مُسْتَعِدُّونَ مُنْتَظِرُونَ الْوَعْدَ مِنْكَ».
22. فَأَطْلَقَ الأَمِيرُ الشَّابَّ مُوصِياً إِيَّاهُ أَنْ: «لاَ تَقُلْ لأَحَدٍ إِنَّكَ أَعْلَمْتَنِي بِهَذَا».)) إنتهى الاقتباس
من الاصحاح السادس عشر  فى نفس السفر  ((18 وكانت تفعل هذا أياما كثيرة. فضجر بولس والتفت إلى الروح وقال: أنا آمرك باسم يسوع المسيح أن تخرج منها. فخرج في تلك الساعة

19 فلما رأى مواليها أنه قد خرج رجاء مكسبهم، أمسكوا بولس وسيلا وجروهما إلى السوق إلى الحكام
*
20 وإذ أتوا بهما إلى الولاة، قالوا: هذان الرجلان يبلبلان مدينتنا، وهما يهوديان

21 ويناديان بعوائد لا يجوز لنا أن نقبلها ولا نعمل بها، إذ نحن رومانيون

22 فقام الجمع معا عليهما، ومزق الولاة ثيابهما وأمروا أن يضربا بالعصي

23 فوضعوا عليهما ضربات كثيرة وألقوهما في السجن، *وأوصوا حافظ السجن أن يحرسهما بضبط

24 وهو إذ أخذ وصية مثل هذه، ألقاهما في السجن الداخلي، وضبط أرجلهما في المقطرة

25 ونحو نصف الليل كان بولس وسيلا يصليان ويسبحان الله، والمسجونون يسمعونهما

26 فحدث بغتة زلزلة عظيمة حتى تزعزعت أساسات السجن، فانفتحت في الحال الأبواب كلها، وانفكت قيود الجميع))  إنتهى الاقتباس
------------------------------------------
وغيرها من الاقتباسات التى تدل ان كل هؤلاء كانوا غيورين على اديانهم وكانوا يرونها    الاصح  والاسهل  والاقرب  لعقولهم وللقبول بها    -كل  هذا ليس مبررا انه الدين الصحيح. 
-----------------------------
الاخ الفاضل  اوضح لك  أنك خرجت عن  قواعد وقوانين قسم  الاجابة عن الاسئلة المسيحية  وحولت الموضوع الى دردشة والى تجوال فى المواضيع عموما .
_----------------------------------------------------------------
سورة مريم  لاتعنى  شئ الا  ان  مؤلفها أراد  تعديل  الدين المسيحى فى صياغة على هواه 
ومن أخيّب ما يحاول  المتحمسون  على الانترنت  حواريا  ان يستعملوه أن فى هذا أى تكريم للعذراء او للمسيحية 
وقلنا لك   او   لكم   -فى عديد من المرات أصبحنا نخطئ فى عدها وحصرها - 
ان  لديكم سورة البقرة والعنكبوت  والفيل والنجم ....  فهل هذا تكريم  لهم وإختصاص.
والنمل  والنحل   فهل هذا هو التكريم -وهل هذا تمييز وإختصاص
وسورة الرووم وسورة الكافرون ..... فهل هذا تكريم لهم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 يوليو 2012)

إقتباس    بحروفه  - النص الحرفي ((2- لماذا ترك المسيح او الهكم لهذا الدين ان يتمكن فى الارض ويصل الى مشارق الارض ومغاربها وينتشر الان فى الغرب على اوسع نطاق حتى انه يقال ان المانيا الان تتحول الى الاسلام لماذا سمح الهكم بانتصارات محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام على اعدائه حتى ان عدد المسلمين فى بدر 300 والمشركين 1000 اى ثلاثة اشعاف المسلمين كيف انتصروا الا بمعاونة الله لجنده وكذلك مكن الله لاتباع نبينا الكريم من الصحابة والتابعين حتى اننا وصلنا الى اسبانيا الاندلس ويتحقق الوعد الالهى "وعد الله الذين امنوا منكم وعملوا الصالحات ليستخلفنهم فى الارض كما استخلف الذين من قبلهم " 
هل وعد نبينا نفسه وتحقق وعده ام ماذا  )))-  إنتهى الاقتباس 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد المسيحى عليه:
خروج عن الموضوع  -تطرق لمواضيع أخرى مشتتة -  كلام مرسل على عواهنه
أخى يفضل ان نتكلم فى نظام فى صلب الموضوع 
أخى الانتصارات العسكرية ليست دليلا  دائما وحيدا ان  هذا هو الحق 
فهتلر إنتصر  لفترة من الوقت طالت او قصرت 
الحلفاء فى الحروب العالمية إنتصروا أيضا فهذا ليس دليلا,


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يوليو 2012)

هل جئت لتبحث عن الحق حقا ؟
ولكن ما تقوله وتكتبه هو العكس تماماُ
فمن يبحث يسمع ويفهم لعله يقتنع

لكنك تفعل العكس
عجباً لكم 

وعلي العموم ستجد اجوبه لاسئلتك 
في قسم الاسئله والاجوبه المسيحيه
فسؤالك تم الرد عليه الالاف الالاف المرات

اتمني تقرأ الرد جيدا
واصلي ربنا يفتح عيون قلبك لتفهم وتستوعب
سلام


----------



## أَمَة (7 يوليو 2012)

*تم حذف ثمانية مشاركات*
*لمخالفتها قوانين القسم*
*بسبب تطرقها الى الإسلاميات*


* الحق يقال أن من بدأ بهذا الخرق لم يكن صاحب الموضوع*

*يرجى من كل الأعضاء الا يلجأوا الى الإسلاميات للمقارنة*

*يكفي أن نشرح إيماننا من إيماننا*

********

*أي خروج عن الموضوع سيكون سببا في غلقه*
​


----------



## خادم البتول (7 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> * الحق يقال أن من بدأ بهذا الخرق لم يكن صاحب الموضوع*
> ​




 أعتقد أنني مَن بدأ هذا الخرق، وأعتذر. 
كل محذوفاتك ومغلقاتك كانت رائعة يا أمة منذ عدتِ إلى الإشراف (عدا مرة واحدة)، ربنا يباركك. أعتذر مرة أخرى، وأشكرك.


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (7 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> *تم حذف ثمانية مشاركات*
> *لمخالفتها قوانين القسم*
> *بسبب تطرقها الى الإسلاميات*
> 
> ...




اشكركم اختى ما كنت اريد اتطرق الى الاسلاميات ولكن اضطررت


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (7 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هل جئت لتبحث عن الحق حقا ؟
> ولكن ما تقوله وتكتبه هو العكس تماماُ
> فمن يبحث يسمع ويفهم لعله يقتنع
> 
> ...



اريد ان اتقرب منكم اعرف كيف تفكرون وهل ما اسمعه صحيح ام لا 
ممكن نكون فاهمين غلط انا اخذ الدين من اهله لا من اعدائه وشكرا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2012)

ابحث عن الحق@ قال:


> اريد ان اتقرب منكم اعرف كيف تفكرون وهل ما اسمعه صحيح ام لا
> ممكن نكون فاهمين غلط انا اخذ الدين من اهله لا من اعدائه وشكرا


*مرحب بيك فى أسئلتك أخى 
حاول مالاتعرفه أن تبحث عنه بإستخدام خاصيىة البحث فى المنتدى لتجنب تكرار المواضيع.*


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (7 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مرحب بيك فى أسئلتك أخى
> حاول مالاتعرفه أن تبحث عنه بإستخدام خاصيىة البحث فى المنتدى لتجنب تكرار المواضيع.*



شكرا لكم سأحاول بأذن الله


----------



## أَمَة (7 يوليو 2012)

كلنا في خدمة كلمة الرب لتوصيل *البشرى السارة* أو الأخبار السارة وهذا ما تعنيه كلمة الإنجيل.

أحب ان اؤكد لك أخي ان الرب لن يتركك بدون معرفة الحقيقة *إذا كنت جادا في طلبها، *لأنه *هو وحده* *الذي يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون** وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون*.

رجائي لك أن تحافظ على قوانين القسم وتفتح موضوعا جديدا منفصلا بكل سؤال جديد لديك.

وفقك الرب وأعطاك سؤل قلبك ليكن سلامه في قلبك.


----------

